# I cannot lie today isnt that bad



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Alright well I have had this DP/DR stuff for a good 7 years, im 18. I found out I had DP/DR about two months ago. Like everyone else when they found out they have DP/DR I went home from my pyschologist appointment researching DP/DR endlessley for hours. I came across this forum the day i found out but my computer would not allow the page to open. I researched for a whole weekend and came across many people saying there is no real cure for DP/DR, I was devastated.

Well guess what? I have slowly been creeping towards my goal of recovering from DP/DR that I have had since I was 11. inorder to get better you have to achieve your goals by taking Baby steps.

I signed up to this forum a few days ago and have read a medium amount of threads. I havent read a lot andonly visit once every other day since the objective is to not think about DP/DR. Today I feel really good compared to others, as of the last 5 or so days I have been taking a Multi Vitamin once a day in the morning and 150 MGs or Well Butrion (anti-Depressant). About two weeks ago I went from 100 MGs to 150 MGs of Well Butrion, I was losing hope on the Well Butrion since i wasnt feeling any changes or effects from the 150. I think it is safe to say the 150 Mgs has finally kicked in and is helping me out a lot.

Another thing I have been doing lately is living a healthier life, believe it or not, thinking positive, eating healthy, taking multi vitamins and running have helped me noctiably during the past week. like many of you I wanted to give up and quit, you cant quit, there is no quiting, you will all overcome this oneday when you find the inner strength inside of you to conquer this horrible disorder.

Not visting these forums have also helped out alot.

Feel free to ask any questions people, I will answer them, I like helping out people.

NEVER GIVE UP


----------



## AimlessH (Dec 14, 2009)

This post made me really happy  I'm glad to hear you're doing so well!
It truely is about making changes in your life and the way you think.
It's a shame a lot of people hit that wall of "There is no cure!" Just because there's no unanimously decided treatment in the medical community. I'm glad to read the things you've realized you can do. And, I know there are a few you list that I should apply more to my own life  It's motivating!

Thanks!


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so glad to read that you're feeling a bit better, that's great and defintely gives me hope that I too can get out of this, all of us can. Hope you keep on feeling good.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

dancintrulife said:


> I'm so glad to read that you're feeling a bit better, that's great and defintely gives me hope that I to can get out of this, all of us can. Hope you keep on feeling good.


If I keep on this path I am currently on, I might be a few months away from an almost full recovery. Listen to this dancintrulife, the main key in beating both DP/DR is not found in a pill, supplement, even though they can greatly open a person up. The key to defeating DP/DR is having a positive mindset followed by riding positive momentum and commiting to staying motivated. Another key thing to keep in mind is to forget that you even have DP/DR.

I started having episodes of DP towards the middle or end of elementary school, I didnt have it fully until I was ten or eleven. With the help of Well-Butrion (I think it is the most natural, smooth anti depressant I have ever taken) and thinking positive during this week I have overcome a huge amount of problems regarding DP/DR. Riding all my positive momentum has also been key.

You cant think too much about DP/DR, it will eat you up mentally if you choose to think about it. If you two need anyone to talk too I am there for you guys, I know where you guys are at. If DEPRESSION causes some of your DP/DR ASK YOUR DOCTOR FOR WELL BUTRION, Im telling you this stuff is simply amazing.


----------



## KJameson1959 (Dec 10, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> Not visting these forums have also helped out alot.
> 
> NEVER GIVE UP


I am starting to wonder if this site is hurting or helping me. I came looking for support and to try to find some understanding of DP/DR. Instead I have lost focus on DP/DR and shifted to obsessing about "other" medical issues that may be causing it. I stumbled upon a thread about blood clots in the brain, the heart not getting enough blood to the brain, circulation problems, tumors......now I am totally convinced.

I am dizzy all the time, headaches so painful I throw up, feeling like I am "floating" like my head is detached from my body. The circulation thing makes sense. I am so freaked out that I am gonna have a stroke at any minute. Or it's gonna be too late by the time they find the problem.....that my brain has been starved of oxygen for too long and I am gonna die a slow death and go crazy in the process.

I can't live. I can't focus, think, sleep, hardly eat. I am destroyed thinking about my possible impending doom. I am trying my hardest through my local clinic (I don't have insurance but am trying to get state funded care) to get all the tests I need.

I am NOT ready to have these things wrong with me at 29. I have always been a pretty healthy person physically and mentally. I have no history of this stuff in my family. WHY me? That's all I can think. I just want to crawl into a ball, cry my heart out, then get up and punch my fist through the walls.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

KJameson1959 said:


> abovetherim said:
> 
> 
> > Not visting these forums have also helped out alot.
> ...


Do you honestly think that you will have heart attacks, strokes and all that other stuff? Dude I have a large history of health problems in my family that is probably worst than yours. I haven?t met a whole half of my outside family. My Grandfather Warren died from a heart attack in 1989 (1 year and 10 months before I was born) he was principal of the year for the entire country in 1975. My grandmother died in the summer of 1977 from lung and colon cancer, she was only 48, a mother and a fighter. In 1960 my aunt Nancy died, she was only 10, 2 years later my aunt Kimberly died at the age of 10 from brain cancer. I came very close to having colon cancer when I was 12; I had an organ removed and much more BS. 
Due to all that, there was a point in my life where I thought about having strokes and heart attacks, similar stuff to what you are feeling right now. Guess what??? I didn?t die, I didn?t have a stroke, I didn?t have a heart attack, I didn?t stop breathing, I lived. Now what you have to do is wake up and notice that you are not going to die, look at my families health history, I?m not dying.

I know exactly what you are feeling and I mean exactly. If you don?t calm down you might have to be put on an OCD anti psychotic medication. That is what made my OCD disappear.
Hang In there


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> dancintrulife said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad to read that you're feeling a bit better, that's great and defintely gives me hope that I to can get out of this, all of us can. Hope you keep on feeling good.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. It's so helpful to know that a good mindset can help me get through and over this. That gives me a lot of hope. I have already found that simply not thinking about dp/dr makes it so much better, it's just hard once you do start thinking about it. Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> dancintrulife said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad to read that you're feeling a bit better, that's great and defintely gives me hope that I to can get out of this, all of us can. Hope you keep on feeling good.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. It's so helpful to know that a good mindset can help me get through and over this. That gives me a lot of hope. I have already found that simply not thinking about dp/dr makes it so much better, it's just hard once you do start thinking about it. Best of luck with your recovery.


----------

